# CD-Audio-Kabel



## Nicki (30. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen,
ich hoffe, dass ich meine Frage in die richtige Kategorie eingeordnet habe. 

Ich hab folgende Frage: Kann mir jemand den Unterschied zwischen einem digitalen und einbem analogen CD-Audio-Kabel sagen bzw. zeigen. Also ich meine jetzt nicht den technischen Unterschied, sondern einfach das Aussehen. Am besten wäre natürlich ein Bild. Hab selbst schon gesucht, aber irgendwie nichts brauchbares gefunden.

Hab leider nicht so die Ahnung von diesen Kabeln, möchte aber meine alte Soundkarte verkaufen und weiß jetzt nicht, welches Kabel wo dazu gehört.

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe!

Grüße,
Nicki


----------



## Erpel (30. April 2004)

Ich glaube bis auf die Stecker sehn die gleich aus, einer der Stecker ist breiter (ich glaube der analoge) Sieh doch einfach an deinem CDRomlaufwerk nach.*g*


----------



## Nicki (30. April 2004)

Ja, ein Stecker ist schmal, einer breit. Ich weiß aber nicht welcher welcher ist. Und da ich meinen PC nichtextra deswegen aufschrauben möchte, dachte ich, ich frage hier. Aber das scheint ja irgendwie niemand zu wissen....


----------



## Sergo (30. April 2004)

Meinst du vielleicht sowas ?

Url


----------



## videostudiodigital (1. Mai 2004)

Hallo

Das Digitalkabel ist vom Stecker und vom Anschluss kleiner und hat auch nur zwei Leitungen bzw. Kabel.

Das Analogkabel hat einen breiten Stecker und kann bis zu vier Kabel bzw. Leitungen haben die meisten haben aber drei. Ein rotes , ein schwarzes , ein weises.

gruss


----------



## Nicki (1. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von videostudiodigital _
> *Hallo
> 
> Das Digitalkabel ist vom Stecker und vom Anschluss kleiner und hat auch nur zwei Leitungen bzw. Kabel.
> ...



Super, vielen Dank!  Genau das wollte ich wissen!  

Grüße, Nicki


----------

